# GE Profile washer agitator keeps coming loose



## pitchfob (Sep 11, 2014)

My top loading "agitator-less" GE Profile washer (model # WPGT9150HMG) agitator keeps coming loose. A goodly torque and loctite works with an empty machine, but as soon as clothes are involved, the torque of the agitator against the clothes loosens the agitator. Any ideas?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Idk. Just a guess. Maybe there is a missing lock washer. Make sure you have a lock washer on there before you tighten down the nut. Just a suggestion.


----------



## pitchfob (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep, have a lock washer. One would think that between torque, lock washer and loctite it would stay put.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree. 

Go online or call the manufacturer and explain to them your issue. They should be able to give you some advice. Just a suggestion.

I would almost say tighten another nut on top of the original nut if you can. When it's working, it's backing the nut off somehow. Idk.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you. Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## pitchfob (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks JMON! It continuing to research, it appears the pulsator assembly (the correct term I've discovered) may itself be threaded. If that stripped out, then the assembly would work itself loose by backing out the bolt. I've been unable to verify this, but if this is the case, then I judge this to be a poor design. The pulsator is plastic.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice to know. We almost went with the pulsating type. Decided on the old agitator one by GE. Hard to find the old agitator type anymore, seems manufacturers are going with the pulsating type.

Glad you were able to dig that information up. Very possible that could be the case. Is it still under warantee by chance? I would imagine a new pulsating assy. would probably be a hundred bucks at least for a piece of plastic.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

The hub of the pulsator has splines that mate with splines on the agitator shaft. The splines in the pulsator are probably worn out so you would need to replace the pulsator. Part number WH43X10027.

Eric


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jmon said:


> Nice to know. We almost went with the pulsating type. Decided on the old agitator one by GE. Hard to find the old agitator type anymore, seems manufacturers are going with the pulsating type.
> 
> Glad you were able to dig that information up. Very possible that could be the case. Is it still under warantee by chance? I would imagine a new pulsating assy. would probably be a hundred bucks at least for a piece of plastic.


I advise highly against this type GE washer, we have one and it tears the clothes and wads them up like crazy. Our next one will not be the pulsating type for sure. I had to do some serious work to ours a few months back, it was making a very very loud noise, turned out the tub supports were bent and it wore a hole in the bottom of the machine. I don't know about other GE washers but this is our last one.


----------



## pitchfob (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like Eric (thefixer56) is correct. There are splines that have worn away on the pulsator (a metal insert in the plastic device), and so it gets to be replaced. I was fortunate to find the piece at https://www.universalapplianceparts.com (no affiliation) for $102. This machine has been a good machine (and very quiet), but something like this is aggravating. This is the type of issue that should show up on ancient machines, not ones just a few years old. Thanks again to all the help!


----------

